# questions for foster carers



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi. We are meeting our girls (say our girls but we haven't even been matching panel ) foster carers and just wondered what kinda questions we should ask at first meeting. 
We feel like we want to know Everything lol,
What they are into, what clothes size, what they don't like.
Will it come across as too heavy if I go with 101 questions?
Any advice welcomed
Thankyou
Sweets x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Have you seen this thread in the Resource area?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171965.0

I'd ask all the questions you need to know which would involve buying things - nappies, pushchairs, feeding equipment etc as you won't have time to shop later!

Make sure you write your questions down - you'll never remember them! Asking lots of questions about the children and what you need to be prepared shows you are taking it seriously and want to do your best - don't worry about asking lots 

Bx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hiya

I had an A4 sheet of paper with questions on both sides    Our fc's said it was lovely that we were so keen to find out as much as we could about our son, ask away   

Best of luck x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks peeps

Thanks for the link to the questions, have copied a few of the questions and added to my nice big list.
Roll on tomorrow now


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi sweets   

I think it's the norm' so don't worry.   
We had loads of questions re/his routine, likes, dislikes etc etc. We spoke to our FC on the phone first and had contact via email before we met her so we had a lot of our questions covered prior to intros starting.
Of course more questions come up during intros, but it was good to get the basics out of the way first so that you have a lot of the general info before you meet your little one/ones.

It's good that you're getting to meet your FC prior to intros as that will be really helpful and will break the ice etc prior to intros starting.
Your FC will also probably be reassured by all your questions as it will mean that you are wanting to do all you can for your girls to ensure as easy and comfortable a transition into their new home as possible.

Lots of luck for tomorrow,

Luv Anj x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

All the best for tomorrow!

xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thankyou. All went amazingly and they really brought the girls to life for us, had photo's and they even did us a little video. We are so lucky, they are so adorable. Feels like my heart is aching for them already and have 3 months till we meet them yet lol.
Hope you are all ok x x


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Sweets, so glad that today went so well for you I bet you can't wait to meet them.
As you know, we are at the very beging of our jorney and I was just wodering, why do you have to wait so long for the intro's to your girl's when you have met the fc today, 3 months seem's such a long time. I really hope time goes quick for you.
I hope you don't mind me asking.
Skyblu.x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi skyblu, hope your ok hunny. 
The reason for the long wait, paperwork :-( 
Its gonna be a long wait lol
The paperwork has to be in a month before panel date, so if we went to panel in June the paperwork would have to be ready now.
Better to give it a bit longer and get everything right than rush things through. 
Take care sweetie. X


----------

